

Show HN: How can you make your screencasts, tutorials 'donatable'. - vgurgov
http://community.videolla.com/videolla-introduces-donations-is-it-flattr-fo

======
vgurgov
disc: www.videolla.com is my startup.

It allows you simply monetize your videos by selling/renting and other
methods.

Now you can also accept donations and "pay what you want" for your screencasts
and videos. I'd love to get some feedback and critics on these features and
site in general. Thanks in advance!

